# Thunderbird + smtp orange !!!



## bejouille (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie vain de configurer thunderbird pour gérer la boite @orange.fr... Je reçois un message d'erreur lorsque je veux relever mon courrier: " Echec lors de la connection au serveur smtp-msa.orange.fr"

Please helppppppppp

tchusss Ben ><(((°>


----------



## bejouille (15 Décembre 2006)

Uppppp


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

bejouille a dit:


> Je reçois un message d'erreur lorsque je veux relever mon courrier: " Echec lors de la connection au serveur smtp-msa.orange.fr"



smtp -> c'est le protocole d'envoi de message... reprends ton courrier de Orange et choisis les bonnes informations.


----------



## bejouille (16 Décembre 2006)

héhé.. bon j'arrive à recevoir mes messages.. mais pas à en envoyer...

lorsque je veux envoyer un message il me dit: 

Erreur d'envoi du message !
L'envoi du message a échoué
une erreur est survenue lors de l'envoi du courrier impossible de se connecter au serveur SMTP smtp-msa.orange.fr

Et mon compte est configur de la maniére suivante: 

Description: ######
Nom du serveur: smtp-msa.orange.fr
Port: 587
Connexion sécurisée: Non


----------



## bejouille (16 Décembre 2006)

Please help me   (cf: le 5° élément)...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

bejouille a dit:


> héhé.. bon j'arrive à recevoir mes messages.. mais pas à en envoyer...
> 
> lorsque je veux envoyer un message il me dit:
> 
> ...



pour envoyer des messages, tu peux te créer n'importe quel compte smtp (yahoo, autres). Au vu de l'adresse d'envoie orange, j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit vérouillé pour être utilisé uniquement sur le portable. Essayes avec ça: smtp.orange.fr ou celui là: smtp.mail.orange.fr ou peut être : smtp.msa.orange.fr

autre source d'ennuis possible: penses à renseigner les paramètres connexion avec ton login et mot de passe, il est possible que le serveur d'envoi demande une authentification lors des envois.


----------



## bejouille (17 Décembre 2006)

toujours pas héhé....

je vois pas ou se situe le *bugg*


----------



## bejouille (18 Décembre 2006)

Alors j'ai essayé de rentrer les mêmes paramétres sur le MAc book de ma soeurette et tout fonctionne... je vois vraiment pas ou se situe la coquille !!! Un pobléme de comptabilité avec un autre soft ?!? 

Avec Mail même probléme... il veut pas se connecter au serveur smtp


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

bejouille a dit:


> Alors j'ai essayé de rentrer les mêmes paramétres sur le MAc book de ma soeurette et tout fonctionne... je vois vraiment pas ou se situe la coquille !!! Un pobléme de comptabilité avec un autre soft ?!?
> 
> Avec Mail même probléme... il veut pas se connecter au serveur smtp



dans préférences, qu'est ce que tu trouves à la rubrique partage? as tu un firewall ? c'est un problême de réglages.
J'y pense, essaye de ne pas entrer de port dans ta config. et laisse en automatique. (préférences du soft de mail). Dans ces préférences, qu'as tu coché pour la sécurité?

Sait on jamais, essayes de réparer les autorisations avec outil disque dur.


----------



## bejouille (22 Décembre 2006)

Dns préférence systéme aucun lien vers un firewall, par contre je posséde Net Barrier mais même en le mettant en mode "sans restriction" le message d'erruer de connexion au smtp de thunderbird reste le même....

je pense davantage que le porbléme vient de ma machine car j'ai trés bien su le configurer sur le macbokk de ma soeur....

Qui ou quoi bloque ce serveur smtp ???


----------



## PowerBoy (22 Décembre 2006)

Il te faut retourner dans ta configuration (Paramètres pour ce compte)
Là, dans l'onglet "Serveur sortant (SMTP), tu sélectionne ton serveur puis >modifier
Et dans la fenêtre "Sécurité et Authentification" tu décoches "Utiliser un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe" sans oublier de cocher "Non" en dessous dans la case "Utiliser une connection sécurisée"
OK
ça doit marcher maintenant!


----------



## bejouille (23 Décembre 2006)

PowerBoy a dit:


> Il te faut retourner dans ta configuration (Paramètres pour ce compte)
> Là, dans l'onglet "Serveur sortant (SMTP), tu sélectionne ton serveur puis >modifier
> Et dans la fenêtre "Sécurité et Authentification" tu décoches "Utiliser un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe" sans oublier de cocher "Non" en dessous dans la case "Utiliser une connection sécurisée"
> OK
> ça doit marcher maintenant!



Non j'ai fais comme tu viens de le citer et rien ne change toujours le même message d'erreur....


----------



## bejouille (26 Décembre 2006)

Je sombre dans mon serveur smtp.....


----------



## pwet (19 Avril 2007)

Salut. 
Si ta boite mail n'est pas celle fournie par ton FAI, il te faut entrer l'adresse pop de ta boite mail, ensuite, il te faudra entrer l'adresse SMTP de ton FAI

exemple : pop.orange.fr et smtp.neuf.fr si ton fai corrspond à neuf télécom

je sais, ça semble bizarre mais je viens de faire un essai avec pièce jointe et ça marche impec!


----------



## EricKvD (19 Avril 2007)

bejouille a dit:


> Et mon compte est configur de la maniére suivante:
> 
> Description: ######
> Nom du serveur: smtp-msa.orange.fr
> ...



Je ne connais pas orange, mais le port 587 me laisse perplexe. Je vois beaucoup plus souvent un port 25 qui est le standard smtp. Mais si ce sont les infos données par Orange...


----------

